# Creating a live BSD USB



## Ihatewindows (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello all, 

I'm having a hard time trying to install a few FreeBSD based OSs onto a USB drive. I want to install GhostBSD, PC-BSD, and FreeBSD all to the same drive, preferably side-by-side with a few Linux distributions like Slax and SliTaz, Manjaro, etc. I've tried using YUMI, Universal USB Installer (pretty much the same as YUMI, but only installs one OS to the flash drive), Unetbootin, and dd. YUMI and Universal USB didn't have an option for FreeBSD (they DID have it at one point), so I tried the "not listed" option, which created an unbootable USB drive. Unetbootin couldn't find syslinux, and failed. I downloaded the USB image for GhostBSD to try it with dd, but it gave me an unbootable USB drive. I've tried several FSs, including ext2, ext3, ext4, VFAT, NTFS, and JFS, all with the same result. Is there some trick to do this? 

TY Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2014)

Install FreeBSD manually into a primary partition, then edit the boot menus.  Maybe there is one of those install-it-for-me utilities that work, but nobody seems to have found one.  Or maybe it would be easiest to reinstate the modules they once had for installing FreeBSD.  No idea whether they dropped those due to lack of interest or technical problems.


----------



## Ihatewindows (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

OK, I'll try installing it straight to the USB.


----------

